# My farewell



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Like some (if not most of you), I will be picking up the nexus tomorrow and retiring the thunderbolt. I just wanted to take a minute and thank the thunderbolt community from the devs, to the themers, the mods and the users themselves. This has been such a helpful section on this great site and I cant wait to see you guys in the close future.

(mods feel free to lock or close this thread if felt necessary)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk for the last time


----------



## Bxrider117 (Jul 15, 2011)

I am also contemplating doing the same thing. My only hesitation is that I typically wait a few weeks/months to get any new phone. I like to read about feedback first before i buy. I have also never owned anything samsung besides a television.

With that said I am going to break my habit and order the Gnex tomorrow and I'll be given my Tbolt to my 2yr old to watch mickey's playhouse.

I'm very thankful for the development community for all the work they have done with the Tbolt, it is a really good phone now and with the Rezound battery I can easily get through a full day with a phone that has great form factor.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Brian said:


> Like some (if not most of you), I will be picking up the nexus tomorrow and retiring the thunderbolt. I just wanted to take a minute and thank the thunderbolt community from the devs, to the themers, the mods and the users themselves. This has been such a helpful section on this great site and I cant wait to see you guys in the close future.
> 
> (mods feel free to lock or close this thread if felt necessary)
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk for the last time


This


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

The developers made my thunderbolt the best phone on verizon.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Same here guys. Thanks to all the devs for all of their extremely hard work!


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

Deserters.

I'm not leaving. ICS on the bolt is going to better than the Nexis.









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

On a one-year so I'm going to try to make it to March, but after that all bets are off. 
The devs are the only ones who made this red-headed stepchild of a phone useable, much less enjoyable. Thanks in advance of when I leave!


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Aww, this is really sad. I'm not going to grab a gnex as my Thunderbolt keeps me just as I keep it, and I'm in desperate need of replacing my netbook and have been able to grab a T-Prime pre-order afterall.

But it sad to see you all go. We will miss you, and you should still stop by the TB forum on occasion and just post a "how're you doing?" thread. It'd be good to know we aren't forgotten. Especially the devs who are leaving, it will be sad to see you go









All the best,

-HG


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

The bolt is such an awesome phone, in my opinion beats the bionic, charge, revolution, and razr (haven't tried the rezound). But I have never had an unlockable phone and want to experience a pure Google device for myself.

Edit: I will still make themes for MIUI for all you Team Vicious fans








Edit2: besides the awesome dev support and the bolt community, I will always miss one other thing. The kickstand.


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm sticking with the tbolt cause I'm on a single line contract so no upgrade until November of next year and really with aosp on the tbolt I don't need the hardware upgrade
The tbolt is a great phone a far as I'm concerned also I can't afford a 700 phone lol
and the great devs around here are already working on ics builds









Thanks for your hard work as well a all the other greats devs here


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> Edit: I will still make themes for MIUI for all you Team Vicious fans


Did you see the Lockscreen app that MIUI released? It works on non-MIUI releases but uses MIUI lockscreen themes. If you haven't heard about it, go check it out! That should keep you busy with MIUI themes even on AOSP (although ICS might break it... for now...)


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Funny cuz I thought I was the only one who grew attached to this phone and the community. Glad to see I'm not the only sentimental prick around.lol

Sent from sing sing Max security facility


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

I am however going to miss the option of switching from sense to aosp to sense whenever I want.


----------



## slim6596 (Jul 16, 2011)

Ianxcom said:


> I am however going to miss the option of switching from sense to aosp to sense whenever I want.


Maybe you won't have to miss it. Who knows what the devs might do...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm just not excited about the nexus. 40 different aosp roms with little differences does not excite me been there done that on Droid 1.

And back when droid1 had about every dev available they tried to port sense and couldn't so don't hold ur breath.


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm going to check the nexus out today, but doubt I'll make the switch. I love the pure Google experience, but I fell there's bigger and better coming in the near future, and I can't blow my whole electronics budget too soon! Lol


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

Just got mine!!!!!!!

Although I love this phone already I'm still keeping the TB regardless, I have 2 lines so either way both will be functional


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

got a random reboot for the first time in months, called Verizon, got a really nice Rep, and my nexus will be here next week







!!!! Upgrade isn't for over a year n got it for $300

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm gone too. Once fedex delivers my nexus, the tbolt will be retired to a simpler life as an alarm clock, and maybe some ROM flashing here and there


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

HalosGhost said:


> Aww, this is really sad. I'm not going to grab a gnex as my Thunderbolt keeps me just as I keep it, and I'm in desperate need of replacing my netbook and have been able to grab a T-Prime pre-order afterall.


Doing the same thing. My tbolt does everything i need/want it to do and see much more fun being had with a T-Prime tethered to my Tbolt. Wish those switching to the Nexus the best of luck and don't blame you one bit. The devs and mod community on the Tbolt have made it Verizon's best phone and I'm sure that will be the case with the Nexus as well.


----------



## rufflez2010 (Sep 4, 2011)

I have moved onto the Nex as well. I love the phone. I love HTC's devices and build, but until they give more options for removing sense from their devices (N1, G2...) I don't think I'll be returning. CM7 is very usable, but the Hero (my first android phone) got the best support of a device I've ever seen! I will miss you HTC loyals, maybe in the distant future if HTC ever gets a Nexus device again (doubtful with Moto --> Google transaction).


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

movielover76 said:


> I'm sticking with the tbolt cause I'm on a single line contract so no upgrade until November of next year and really with aosp on the tbolt I don't need the hardware upgrade
> The tbolt is a great phone a far as I'm concerned also I can't afford a 700 phone lol
> and the great devs around here are already working on ics builds
> 
> ...


I am not eligible for an upgrade until July 2013. I called Verizon and asked for an early upgrade. They told me no. I said, please ask a manager. Ive always paid on time and have a high bill. She came back on the line and said I could get any phone but the iPhone and RAZR. I said perfect, get me the Nexus. Ive done this for the past 2 yrs, upgrading every 6 months. This is the first time it worked on the first try. I usually have to call back and then threaten I will cancel my account as it will be cheaper to do that and go to another provider. Give it a shot. You got nothing to lose but getting that GNex now.


----------



## pcar1947 (Jul 11, 2011)

Tbolt is awesome phone. Sense I rooted It has been gr8! Using Skyraider as daily driver and couldn't be more pleased!
My upgrade date is 1/2013. Can't imagine what will b the Hot Phone then!


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

It is my understanding that Verizon no longer sells the Thunderbolt


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Don't you lose unlimited data if you sign a new contract. I am going to try and keep unlimited as long as possible. Plus I signed one year contract last time and Verizon doesn't offer those anymore. So I will just buy them off contract and sell my old ones on ebay to help offset cost. Not sure if gnex is worth retail price to me but we will see.


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

Arggg I'm on the fence if I should jump or not


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Draexo said:


> It is my understanding that Verizon no longer sells the Thunderbolt


Huh?


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

Mattes said:


> Huh?


What he probably meant was the rezound took it's place due to EOL of TB


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Goodbye all. Its been a great community here. Mad love. Deuces.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

d3th metal said:


> What he probably meant was the rezound took it's place due to EOL of TB


Was on the vzw site today and saw the TB for $150.


----------



## pcar1947 (Jul 11, 2011)

Draexo said:


> It is my understanding that Verizon no longer sells the Thunderbolt


Still on verizonwireless @ 149.99 4 2 yr


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

So I have two upgrades on my account. Hmmm decisions


----------



## Kamar234 (Jul 6, 2011)

This is a great community and I will miss it a lot. I haven't had such a wonderfully backed phone since the OG Droid. You guys brought so much value to me and made a phone that probably should have never been released in its initial state, with that terrible battery life, one of the best phones I have ever used. I purchased my GNex on Thursday morning at 9 am sharp and I can't wait for you guys to use AOSP 4.0. It's amazing what Google has done. I will miss all the roms and different builds of Sense, but most of all I will miss all the support and camaraderie of these forums . You guys are truly a blessing and I hope that our phone ownership coincides again. God bless you guys.


----------



## Tjbomb3r (Jul 21, 2011)

droidkevlar said:


> I am not eligible for an upgrade until July 2013. I called Verizon and asked for an early upgrade. They told me no. I said, please ask a manager. Ive always paid on time and have a high bill. She came back on the line and said I could get any phone but the iPhone and RAZR. I said perfect, get me the Nexus. Ive done this for the past 2 yrs, upgrading every 6 months. This is the first time it worked on the first try. I usually have to call back and then threaten I will cancel my account as it will be cheaper to do that and go to another provider. Give it a shot. You got nothing to lose but getting that GNex now.


I used to sell Verizon at an indirect kiosk and this DOES indeed work. You do have to have a nice history tho...


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Tjbomb3r said:


> I used to sell Verizon at an indirect kiosk and this DOES indeed work. You do have to have a nice history tho...


Didn't work for me, the Nexus has been "blacklisted" for people looking for early upgrades.


----------



## Ratzinc (Jul 29, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Didn't work for me, the Nexus has been "blacklisted" for people looking for early upgrades.


They told me the same thing so I brought up that I could just try out the bionic and if I didn't like it I'd swap it out. The rep said after a couple of seconds of silence that would work but couldn't endorse it


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I hope the TB developing doesn't die...I have this phone till February of 2013...shit


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

Same as above.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm adding a line. This time next year I'll upgrade my main line, year after that my 2nd line, so forth and so on...


----------



## lukesdiesel (Nov 12, 2011)

I love my Tbolt but would love to have a Nexus. But its not worth paying $300 for it.

Luke


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I also defected to the Nexus but my wife has my TBolt so I'll be hanging out still. The devs here made this device much better than HTC ever could of dreamed!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I also defected to the Nexus but my wife has my TBolt so I'll be hanging out still. The devs here made this device much better than HTC ever could of dreamed!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


Same with me. Do you know if there is anyway to swap the Sim cards with an adaptor? Basically, cut the thunderbolt Sim to micro size to use in the nexus and put an adaptor in the thunderbolt so the micro Sim will fit. Basically, allowing swapping of the devices back and forth.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Just get a micro sim and an adapter. They can be bought many places online. I wouldn't fool with cutting one. But you could.


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Didn't work for me, the Nexus has been "blacklisted" for people looking for early upgrades.


Worked for me. was offered every 4g option as an early upgrade including the razr, except the nexus. so I asked, He said he'd have to ask a manager and after 30 seconds got the OK. I had the nicest Verizon Rep I've had in my life tho


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> I'm adding a line. This time next year I'll upgrade my main line, year after that my 2nd line, so forth and so on...


+1...but I'm gonna wait til it comes down in price...


----------



## DeathGrind (Jun 30, 2011)

I would get a nexus just for the dev support it will have. But I am happy with my TB. Besides I think the TB is still the only phone on vzw that does voice and data at the same time. For me that's a huge deal as I live way off grid and use my phone as my internet on all my devices 24/7. I can receive and make calls and my data never stops, I don't think the nexus can do that.

Sent from my Touchpad


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

It's a ridiculous price and imo its really not that great of a phone, I think a lot of you's are going to be disappointed. Buy let us all know what you think. Good luck!


----------



## reuuin (Aug 1, 2011)

I fear ics for the thunderbolt is months away. With that said, I just don't see the gnex being worth 300( or certainly not 700 ) for a screen upgrade, and a bit more speed.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

reuuin said:


> I fear ics for the thunderbolt is months away


Doubt we will ever get ICS.


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

00negative said:


> Doubt we will ever get ICS.


I'm sorry. But I think this Ics isn't a big deal.


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

I also made the jump last night...take care guys!


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> I'm sorry. But I think this Ics isn't a big deal.


No apology necessary, my point is just that we probably wont officially get it. Even if we do I will have moved on to new phone by then.


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

I'll wait a few months and pick a Nexus up for around $200 and after all the kinks have been worked out. LOL


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm waiting for the HTC Zeta or whatever it's called. Now that is a upgrade.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jam7516 (Jul 24, 2011)

Forgetful said:


> I'm waiting for the HTC Zeta or whatever it's called. Now that is a upgrade.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I completely agree although I hope verizon gets some variation of the HTC Edge which would be absolutely perfect


----------



## stvnx7 (Aug 15, 2011)

Are developers flocking to the Galaxy Nexus? The Thunderbolt was made 10x better due to the developer community, and I want to make sure that my next phone has the same level of support as the tb.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

